# надевать надеть



## mm4747

здравствуйте. я хочу узнать какое из этих двух предложений лучше.

1. утром он надевал мою шубу
2. утром он надел мою шубу

вначале я думала что первое лучше, так как он сейчас не носит шубу. он носит её только утром. но одновременно, этот случай произошёл только один раз. используют глагол св в таком случае. тогда второе лучше? я хочу узнать ваше мнение. спасибо.


----------



## Vovan

"Надевал" is ambiguous: it's either he did it a few times in the morning or he did it once.
Without context, I'd opt for "надел".
Do you have any context, such as a story or a dialogue?

("Надевал" – двусмысленно: либо он делал это несколько раз утром, либо один раз. Без контекста я бы выбрал "надел".
У вас есть контекст – рассказ или диалог?)


----------



## mm4747

Vovan said:


> "Надевал" is ambiguous: it's either he did it a few times in the morning or he did it once.
> Without context, I'd opt for "надел".
> Do you have any context, such as a story or a dialogue?



я спросила этот вопрос потому, что если окно раньше было открыто и теперь закрыто, используют нсв - я открывала окно. поэтому я думала если он снял шубу и сейчас уже не носит её, тогда нужен глагол нсв.


----------



## Vovan

*mm4747*, я дам пару примеров:

_Сейчас на нём нет шубы, так как стало теплее; но утром он её надевал._ (надевал, было такое дело)
_Утром он надел шубу, но сейчас её на нём нет, он её снял. _(нейтрально)
​Первое предложение можно использовать, к примеру, для подтверждения слов собеседника ("действительно, надевал; было такое дело, вы правы"), для выражения удивления ("только представь себе: он надел шубу с утра!").

Второе предложение относительно нейтрально.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*mm4747*
Без контекста _Утром он надевал мою шубу_ означает либо _Надевал, но тут же снял (в присутствии говорящего)_, либо _Надевал, но не исключено, что снял потом_ (например: _- Почему он сегодня был без шубы? - Не знаю, он её утром_ _надевал._


----------



## mm4747

GCRaistlin said:


> *mm4747*
> Без контекста _Утром он надевал мою шубу_ означает либо _Надевал, но тут же снял (в присутствии говорящего)_, либо _Надевал, но не исключено, что снял потом_ (например: _- Почему он сегодня был без шубы? - Не знаю, он её утром_ _надевал._





Vovan said:


> *mm4747*, я дам пару примеров:
> 
> _Сейчас на нём нет шубы, так как стало теплее; но утром он её надевал._ (надевал, было такое дело)
> _Утром он надел шубу, но сейчас её на нём нет, он её снял. _(нейтрально)
> ​Первое предложение можно использовать, к примеру, для подтверждения слов собеседника ("действительно, надевал; было такое дело, вы правы"), для выражения удивления ("только представь себе: он надел шубу с утра!").
> 
> Второе предложение относительно нейтрально.



чуть чуть понимаю, спасибо. у меня ещё один вопрос. если я хочу спросить того, кто надевал мою шубу утром(и сейчас не носит её), тогда 'почему вы надевали мою шубу утром' лучше? или 'надели' лучше? как вы обычно спрашиваете в таком случае?


----------



## Romul

'почему вы надевали мою шубу утром'
Если он надел шубу и снял её. Оба действия произведены в одном и том же периоде времени, т.е. утром.

'почему вы надели мою шубу утром'
Если он надел шубу и ушел и мы не знаем снял он её или не снял, да нам это и не важно. Либо надел и до сих пор не снял. Либо снял, но, например, вечером, т.е. уже за пределами упоминаемого периода времени.


----------



## Romul

Ну и стоит упомянуть о немного разном акценте этих двух вариантов. В первом варианте нас интересует "зачем вы примеряли шубу утром?", а во втором варианте "почему вы ушли в моей шубе утром?".

Хотя может зависеть от контекста.


----------



## mm4747

Romul said:


> Ну и стоит упомянуть о немного разном акценте этих двух вариантов. В первом варианте нас интересует "зачем вы примеряли шубу утром?", а во втором варианте "почему вы ушли в моей шубе утром?".
> 
> Хотя может зависеть от контекста.




это совсем не так, как я раньше думала... трудно отличать. всё таки спасибо за ответ!!


----------



## GCRaistlin

Основное отличие _надевал_ и _надел_ - в том, что _надевал_ явно предполагает последующее снятие. Именно поэтому *Romul* пишет про "примеряли" (= "надели и затем сняли"). _Надел_ такого не предполагает (но, естественно, и не отрицает).


----------



## Rosett

mm4747 said:


> Я спросила этот вопрос потому, что если окно раньше было открыто, а теперь закрыто, то нужен НСВ - я открывала окно. Поэтому я подумала, что если он снял шубу и сейчас уже в ней не ходит, то тоже нужен глагол НСВ.


Ваши рассуждения совершенно правильны, даже в отсутствие контекста.


----------



## Awwal12

mm4747 said:


> я спросила этот вопрос потому, что если окно раньше было открыто и теперь закрыто, используют нсв - я открывала окно. поэтому я думала если он снял шубу и сейчас уже не носит её, тогда нужен глагол нсв.


"Надел шубу" - простая констатация того факта, что событие надевания шубы произошло. Ср. "утром он надел шубу, которую, однако, через час снял."
Законченное предложение "утром он надевал шубу" имеет только одно значение - привычно повторяющегося действия (= "по утрам он надевал шубу"). "Этим утром он надевал шубу"  очевидным образом неприемлемо, если только не содержит логического и интонационного ударения на "надевал" ("этим утром он надева́л шубу" , с пониженным и монотонным началом предложения) - но последнее предложение трудно представить иначе как ответ на вопрос или продолжение какого-то речевого фрагмента. Введение обстоятельства образа действия в любом случае превращает фразу в приемлемую, придавая ей значение продолженного действия: "этим утром он надевал шубу очень долго". 

Такое же действие оказывают превращение структуры в вопросительную. ("Этим утром он надевал шубу?" - с точным значением, зависящим от интонационного ударения; возможны соответствующие различным фокусам вопроса изменения порядка слов и, в более формальном регистре, введение частицы "ли".) С поверхностно-семантической точки зрения все эти предложения имеют также значение продолженного времени (""имел ли место процесс надевания им шубы этим утром?""). Прагматически, однако, этот вопрос содержит выраженное допущение того, что шуба впоследствии была снята; в некотором смысле здесь есть "антиперфектное" значение. Любопытно также то, что "этим утром он надел шубу?" звучит, вообще говоря, плохо, за исключением случаев ударения на "шубе" (т.е. ""именно шубу ли он надел этим утром?""), ударения на "э́тим" (в допущении, что шуба могла быть надета прошлым утром и оставаться надетой и этим утром) и случая мысленного воссоздания сегодняшнего утра перед глазами. В целом приходится признать, что превращение предложения в вопросительное порождает определенные перфектные (в собственном смысле слова) противопоставления между глагольными видами - противопоставления, в утвердительных предложениях отсутствующие.

В целом напомню, что семантика глагольного вида в русском - очень сложная тема, т.к. она сильно зависит от грамматического контекста.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Законченное предложение "утром он надевал шубу" имеет только одно значение - привычно повторяющегося действия (= "по утрам он надевал шубу")


_Утром _- вовсе не то же самое, что _по утрам.
_


Awwal12 said:


> "этим утром он надел шубу?" звучит, вообще говоря, плохо, за исключением случаев ударения на "шубе" (т.е. ""именно шубу ли он надел этим утром?""), ударения на "э́тим" (в допущении, что шуба могла быть надета прошлым утром и оставаться надетой и этим утром) и случая мысленного воссоздания сегодняшнего утра перед глазами.


Ваши рассуждения тяжелы для понимания даже носителю языка, что уж говорить про ТС, и, вообще говоря, выглядят как некий троллинг. При чем тут вообще ударения на словах? Они никак не влияют на восприятие глагола. Если мы хотим уточнить, именно ли шуба была на него надета, мы в равной степени можем спросить как _Этим утром он надел шубу?_ и _Этим утром он надевал шубу?_ - с ударением на _шубу_. Разница будет в том, что в первом случае мы скорее интересуемся, как он был одет, когда вышел из дому, а во втором - покинула ли шуба пределы дома.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> _Утром _- вовсе не то же самое, что _по утрам._


Нет, не то же. Да, здесь - одно и то же.


GCRaistlin said:


> Ваши рассуждения тяжелы для понимания даже носителю языка, что уж говорить про ТС, и, вообще говоря, выглядят как некий троллинг. При чем тут вообще ударения на словах?


При том, что, вообще говоря, невозможно генерировать прагматически правильные русские предложения без правильной интонационной картины. Предложения "этим утром он наде́л шубу?" (повышение интонации на сказуемом и её падение) и "этим утром он надел шу́бу?" (повышение интонации на "шубе") имеют отличный друг от друга смысл, могут быть употреблены в разных ситуациях и подразумевать разный ответ. И вы совершенно зря думаете, что для кого-то из иноязычных всё это _очевидно_.


----------



## GCRaistlin

И здесь (без дальнейшего контекста) не одно и то же. _Утром_ предполагает однократное действие.



Awwal12 said:


> Предложения "этим утром он наде́л шубу?" (повышение интонации на сказуемом и её падение) и "этим утром он надел шу́бу?" (повышение интонации на "шубе") имеют отличный друг от друга смысл, могут быть употреблены в разных ситуациях и подразумевать разный ответ.


Вы перечитайте еще раз мой предыдущий пост, в частности то, что я цитировал из вашего. Если во фразе несовершенный вид употреблять некорректно, то это нельзя изменить ударением на конкретном слове из фразы.


----------



## Q-cumber

GCRaistlin said:


> И здесь (без дальнейшего контекста) не одно и то же. _Утром_ предполагает однократное действие.
> .


Отнюдь.  Утром он обычно надевал мою шубу.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Q-cumber*
Обратите внимание на слова "без дальнейшего контекста" в цитируемом вами куске моего поста.


----------



## beefeather

Без контекста я бы предположил, что возможно 3 варианта:

1.
– Я запретил ему надевать мою шубу.
– А утром, пока ты спал, он ее все равно надевал.
(надевал один раз, но само это действие имеет важность)

2.
Утром он надевал шубу каждый раз, когда слышал подъезжающий автомобиль.
(повторяющееся действие)

3.
Утром он надел шубу. Родные посмотрели на него и поняли, что он решил пойти ее искать.
(надел и это имеет продолжение)


----------



## GCRaistlin

*beefeather*
Ваши варианты - как раз с контекстом.



beefeather said:


> (надевал один раз, но само это действие имеет важность)


Дело не в "важности действия", а в том, что шуба была потом снята.



beefeather said:


> Утром он надевал шубу каждый раз


Вообще говоря, это даже с контекстом.  - это _по утрам.
_


beefeather said:


> (надел и это имеет продолжение)


Всё проще - надел и не снял.


----------



## beefeather

GCRaistlin said:


> *beefeather*
> Вообще говоря, это даже с контекстом.  - это _по утрам_.



Не понимаю, почему вам не нравится мой пример. «Ребята, Коля ждал гостей сегодня весь день. Утром он надевал шубу каждый раз, когда слышал подъезжающий автомобиль.»


----------



## GCRaistlin

С точки зрения смысла очень сомнительный пример. Почему он вдруг перестал надевать шубу? Если отбросить предположение, что на улице в 12:00 внезапно наступило лето, то _утром_ в качестве обстоятельства времени подобрано неудачно: ведь то, что он оставил шубу в покое, никак не связано с тем, что утро кончилось. Тут логичнее было бы сказать _сперва._


----------



## beefeather

«Утром он надевал шубу каждый раз, когда слышал проезжающий автомобиль, но потом мама сказала ему успокоиться, что раньше обеда они не приедут.»


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Утром_ звучит по-прежнему неуклюже, как неудачный синоним (в данном контексте) слова _сначала. _А уж концовочка и вовсе: сказала успокоиться или сказала, что раньше обеда не приедут? Нельзя скрещивать ежа с ужом.


----------



## beefeather

Давайте отточим стиль, ведь это важно.

Ее сын, Николай, все еще был сильно возбужден по поводу приезжающих в дом гостей. Он их явно очень ждал. Утром он надевал шубу каждый раз, когда слышал звук проезжающего автомобиля и выбегал во двор, но потом мать велела ему успокоиться, потому что раньше четырех они точно не приедут, и теперь, утомившись, он только старался побольше времени проводить у окна.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Так - пойдет.


----------



## beefeather

ОК 

Но главное, мне хотелось указать на вариант №1, когда «надевал» не имеет смысла повторяемости. Кажется, здесь это явно не обсуждалось.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Повторяемость вторична. Главное - что _надевал_ предполагает последующее снятие. Поэтому и возможна (но не обязательна) повторяемость. Вообще, тема "СВ vs НСВ" уже не раз обсуждалась:
Предупреждайте меня / предупредите меня
ты дал мне книгу vs ты давал мне книгу


----------

